# Cast booilts



## cat-face timber (May 17, 2010)

Anybody here cast their own boolits?


----------



## DANOAM (May 19, 2010)

I cast roundballs, not bullets. My grandpa casts quite a few bullets. He likes to shoot his single action revolvers, he's a crack shot too at 87 years old!


----------

